# "Mud Pocket Meltdown"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Back Lakes Beat*

Good Trout coming off mud/grass is the report in the back lakes ahead of the big blow. Redfish mixed with big schools of Black Drum got jumped by Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Donnie Heath working with Cast & Blast guests after morning hunts. Guests as part of a group from one of the largest Drywall Contractors in the Nation came from as far away as Colorado for the trip. Mud/grass pockets have been the best intercepts of late once the schools are located. More awesome fishing ahead, come see us!

*Duck Report*

Good shoots throughout the mild weather, some better than others but everyone having a great time. We're sending everyone home with plenty of mounts.

*February Special
*
Book your February trip by January 31st, 2017 and join us for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person
*
*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

